# should there be more international exchanges



## TG1 GUNNER (20 Dec 2004)

i think there should because there fun and yes educational


----------



## TG1 GUNNER (20 Dec 2004)

just wanted to no other peoples thoughts on this


----------



## TG1 GUNNER (20 Dec 2004)

theres a newer one and better scroll up at the menu


----------



## TG1 GUNNER (20 Dec 2004)

oh forgot to say that there also fun and educational,there done


----------



## 48Highlander (20 Dec 2004)

How about replacing that abortion of an icon you're using with this:


----------



## TG1 GUNNER (20 Dec 2004)

why the heck would I do that,im a gunner and thats what that stands for gunner


----------



## 48Highlander (21 Dec 2004)

ah much better thanks


----------



## Burrows (21 Dec 2004)

TG1 - Just do it....i want to keep him quiet before he starts going into loops...


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Dec 2004)

Isn't a Gunner and Army Rank, Like it stand for Pte. in some Corps?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (21 Dec 2004)

Removed by myself. Too harsh.


----------



## catalyst (21 Dec 2004)

No, a 'gunner' is somebody in the gunnery trade. Gunnery trade cadets concentrate on Drill, OAT, Ceremonial, Orienteering..... A trade has nothing to do with rank. 

The Sea Cadet Summer Camps are organized into trades Bosu'n (Seamanship), Gunnery (Drill, OAT, etc), Music (yah!), and Sail, and by levels  GT (general training), TG1 (Trade Group 1), TG2 (Trade Group 2), and TG 3 (Guess?). 

Our dear TG1 Gunner is a cadet who went to TG1 Gunnery.


----------



## Burrows (21 Dec 2004)

It depends which element...In The Navy, Gunner is a trade...But in the Army a Gunner is the quivalent of a private in an it think its Arty regt.


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Dec 2004)

Damn.. You learn Something new Every day, now don't you? But at camp there was this chick that said she was a Gunner and pointed to her one chevron..? Could it be Both?


----------



## condor888000 (21 Dec 2004)

It is both...see above post...


----------



## armygurl_557 (21 Dec 2004)

So NOW I see Kyle's Reply.. Sorry for asking a question that was already answered..


----------

